
Can Starbucks succeed in Italy? - vanilla-almond
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-35728428
======
MichalSikora
Yes, I agree but, most italian people do not drink cappuccino afternoon. They
usually drink essperso, but I understand that this concept is relate with
tourists. But in the end you never feel culture of any coutry if your only aim
in Rome will be to get in Starbuck becouse you want drink your most likly
coffe.

------
MichalSikora
I think that Starbucks could win in Italy. No in a caffe category but in
service (free wi-fi, etc). But also normaly italian peoples want from barista
somthings more (they treat them like: mom) so in this category Starbuck do not
win. Even when they introduce this silly "What's my Sturbuck name". The are
Corp, not small family caffe bar and they have to aceept this.

------
wimagguc
From the latest Tonight Show (paraphrased): "When Domino's opened their first
shop in Italy, they've introduced to the Italians something they didn't know
yet: disappointment"

Also, Starbucks may not be for the locals, but have you ever tried to buy a
cappuccino-to-go in Rome in the afternoon?

